# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  LEE is the HULK

## Capital X

I just read on Flexonline that Lee Preist will be the HULK. Actually they are using his body as the frame for the hulk. I guess through the magic of computer graphics they will be adding muscle to the actor who is actually playing the HULK. Keep your eye open for those trademark forearms and massive legs.

Capital X

----------

